# welche Rolle und Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischen?



## Spinner96 (15. August 2010)

Hallo an euch alle, 
ich bin neu in diesem Forum und möchte gleich einmal eine Frage stellen.
Ich suche eine neue Rolle und eventuell auch eine neue Rute zum Spinnfischen auf alle möglichen Raubfische.
Ich kann schlecht die Zielfische eingrenzen, da ich nur im Urlaub, also immer an unterschiedlichen Orten angel.
Die Rolle sollte also auch etwas Salzwasser aushalten können.
Da meine Großeltern Spanier sind und sie ein Haus direkt an einem See besitzen wollte ich diesen Herbst mal versuchen dort Barsche raus zu holen. Ich möchte mit Kunstködern (GuFis, Blinker,Wobbler, Spinner usw.) angeln. Ich hab im Internet mal ein bisschen gesucht und einige mehr oder weniger geeignete Rollen und Ruten gefunden.
Rolle:
-Shimano Solstace 2500 FI
-Shimano Catana 2500 FA

Ruten:
-Shimano Catana BX Telespin

Momentan habe ich eine Sänger Startec Travel Rute und Rolle.
Die Rute ist 2,70m lang und hat ein Wg von 25-55g.

Ich dachte aber für das leichte bis mittlere Spinnfischen eher an ein Wg von 5-20g, damit ich auch kleinere Twister gut werfen kann. Als Schnur dachte ich an die TufLine XP.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Zepfi (15. August 2010)

*AW: welche Rolle und Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischen?*

Da du ja deine Zielfische nicht genau eingrenzen kannst würd ich dir auf jeden Fall raten mit dem Wurfgewicht etwas nach oben zu gehen sonst ärgerst du dich nur wenn du mit dem Gerät nicht auf Hecht oder Zander gehen kannst weil es zu leicht ist. Auserdem würd ich zum Spinnfischen immer ne Steckrute verwenden.... ist einfach viel besser wenn man die ganze Zeit nur wirft und der Drill wird auch besser. 
Ich empfehl dir mal die Balzer Magna Double Strike die Rute hat 2 Spitzenteile einmal 20-40g und einmal 30-70g da kannst dann sicher auch super kleinere Twister werfen und du hast auf Hecht und Zander einiges an Spielraum.
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...=/Shops/61932736/Products/Balzer-Magna-Double

Rolle:
Shimano Sienna: gutes und günstiges Sondermodell
Shimano Nexave: gut und günstig
Shimano Exage: hab ich selber erprobt einfach nur gut für den Preis
Penn Sargus: das Arbeitstier


----------



## Spinner96 (15. August 2010)

*AW: welche Rolle und Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischen?*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich habe eine Tele Rute gewählt, weil ich mit der Rute ja überall hinfliegen muss und deswegen ist es beser eine Tele Rute zu nehmen.
Sonst müsste ich wieder irgendein Rutenkoffer kaufen.


----------



## Spinner96 (15. August 2010)

*AW: welche Rolle und Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischen?*

Ich habe mir gerade die Balzer Magna Double Strike angeguckt.
Ich würde diese Rute sofort kaufen, weil man das Spitzenteil austauschen kann und somit von kleinen Twistern bis großen Wobblern alles gut werfen kann. Nur leider ist sie halt eine Steckrute und ist auch auseinander genommen noch 1,42m lang.


----------



## Spinner96 (15. August 2010)

*AW: welche Rolle und Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischen?*

Ich habe eine Tele Rute gefunden die auch vom Wg ungefähr passt.
Die Balzer Magna Magic II Gold Tele 45.
Vielleicht habt ihr die Rute selbst und könnt etwas dazu sagen oder bessere Ruten vorschlagen.


----------



## Zepfi (15. August 2010)

*AW: welche Rolle und Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischen?*

schau dir mal die Rute an das is ne Spinnrute als Televersion die in dein Wurfgewicht passt. Die Telerute die du dir ausgesucht hast ist auch nicht schlecht aber die andere ist eine Spinnrute die von dir ist eine Allround würde auch gehn Spinnrute macht aber mehr Spaß

http://www.angeljoe.de/angelruten/t...dition-im-12-alegra-tele-mini-spin--3091.html


----------



## Spinner96 (15. August 2010)

*AW: welche Rolle und Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischen?*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich habe im Internet noch einmal nach dem Gewässer gesucht und eine Seite gefunden. Die Seie bezieht sich zwar auf das Karpfen fischen aber man sieht den See trotzdem gut.

http://www.rotauge.at/berichte/Wo_Schwarzbarsch_fischen_in_%C3%96sterreich%3F.html

In welcher Länge würdest du die Rute dann wählen?
In dem Gewässer kommen bis zu 5kg schwere Schwarzbarsch und auch bis zu 20kg schwere Hechte vor.
Sollte ich dann wenn ich auf die Barsche gehe trotzdem ein Stahlvorfach nehmen?
Hast du noch ein paar Ködertipps für Barsch und Hecht?

Vielen Dank schon mal fü deine Antwort.


----------



## Spinner96 (15. August 2010)

*AW: welche Rolle und Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Spinnfischen?*

Ich hab vielleicht noch eine alternative zu der Balzer IM 12 Tele Mini Spin gefunden. Und zwar die Balzer Diabolo 5 Mini Spin 45.
Laut der Beschreibung ist die für Barsch als auch für Zander und Hecht geeignet.

http://www.rodsworld.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=6001


----------

